# Howard is coming to Orlando



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...rdx071303,0,5613367.story?coll=orl-home-promo

Good signing for the Magic.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

very nice signing, now its possible for them to win the east. With Gooden and Howard as big men, couple good rookies and Tmac leading the squad, I like their chances in the east.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Magic may get a shot at signing another 2nd tier FA if they can get the DPE (Disabled Player Exception) from the league.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*If they can sign antonio daniels with hills $$*

Than a lineup with 
Daniels / Gaines /Armstrong
GIricek / Sasser
Tmac /Bogans
Howard / Hunter
Gooden / Burke

Should be able to do some damage in the east.. that is as long as everyone steps up


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Look like Orlando has enough piece to do some damage in the East, I anxiously await the 2003-2004 season!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*I hope tmac steps up his game..*

Im tired of people saying he doesnt have the pieces..
If LA could meet Orlando in the finals That would build the rilvary between the 2 players


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I hope tmac steps up his game..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Im tired of people saying he doesnt have the pieces..
> If LA could meet Orlando in the finals That would build the rilvary between the 2 players


But Tmac would still have a crtuch to lean on because his team is not as good as LA. It will always boil down to that when it comes to Kobe vs. Tmac. But I agree with you about him having the pieces to make some noise in the East. This Orlando team should not have any excuses if they dont do well this year.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The only way the Magic don't at least get a top 4 seed in the east is if they have major injury problems which could always happen. 

No way Daniels is worth the whole DPE. He is really only worth the VPE (1.8 million). If the Magic get the DPE, they will more then likely look to trade it for a player like Foyle. They could go a step further and combine it with their 1.3 million dollar TPE giving them 6+ million to trade for a player. Olowokandi would be nice.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

The Kandi man would fit perfect in Orlando, with him I think they'd be off the damn hook!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

I can just imagine a front court that has Howard at SF, Gooden at PF and Olowokandi at center.  That would be sweet.  

Then maybe add Daniels or Claxton for the VPE and Anderson for the vets minimum. You could have a roster that looks like this:

PGs Anderson, Gaines, Armstrong
SGs McGrady, Daniels, Bogans
SFs Howard, Giricek, Garrity
PFs Gooden, Declercq, Kemp
Cs Olowokandi, Hunter, ZaZa

Talk about talented and deep. :yes:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Juwan Howard at the 3, that's hilarious!


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Juwan Howard at the 3, that's hilarious!


How is that funny?  That is where he started. He played his 1st 4 years in the league at SF. He played a lot at the SF spot in Dallas and in Denver.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

True, Howard was a 3 his first four years in the league alongside Webber. However, he is not a 3 now and he hasn't been recently. He was a 4 and 5 in Denver, as he will be in Orlando.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Howard can play all 3 positions in the frontcourt. He has proved that for years.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Juwan Howard can not play the three in the East. He weights 260. There is no way he can keep up with the likes of Spreewell, RJ, Pierce, Carmelo, Lebron, VC. I aint happenin' If anything Orlando could play with Juwan and Gooden up top, if they dont sign Ola.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Howard can play all 3 positions in the frontcourt. He has proved that for years.


Yeah, just like Dennis Rodman used to be a SF checking guard and other small forwards until later on in his career he gained some size and became a defender of mainly PF and Centers.
You wont see Juwan at the 3 this year.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: I hope tmac steps up his game..*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> Im tired of people saying he doesnt have the pieces..
> If LA could meet Orlando in the finals That would build the rilvary between the 2 players


You said the same types of things after the Lakers lost, so did give me that.

Orlando and LA in the Finals would not build a rivalry. Besides the Tmac vs Kobe matchup, the Lakers would absolutely destroy Orlando in just about every other matchup and now have a deep bench. Wouldn't even be close, no matter what Tmac did.

Only East team that has a remote chance of beating an LA team in the Finals is NJ, and that depends on how well Alonzo comes back.

Seems to me that whoever comes out of the East is only playing for 2nd best. No matter whether it is LA, Spurs, and SacTown in the Finals.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like Dennis Rodman used to be a SF checking guard and other small forwards until later on in his career he gained some size and became a defender of mainly PF and Centers.
> You wont see Juwan at the 3 this year.


With the new defensive rules, one on one defensive has become much less important than overall team defense. If Orlando was to sign Olowokandi, I don't think they would have any problem putting Howard or Gooden at SF defensively. Gooden would probably be the better option since he is probably faster than Howard.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> With the new defensive rules, one on one defensive has become much less important than overall team defense. If Orlando was to sign Olowokandi, I don't think they would have any problem putting Howard or Gooden at SF defensively. Gooden would probably be the better option since he is probably faster than Howard.


Only if they ran a zone and even then it would be a big disadvantage to play with Juwan at the three. It would make more sense to have Tmac at the three or Giricek with Juwan and Kandi up top, and Gooden of the bench. As a small forward, Juwan offensive and defensively would not fit well in Orlando.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I think they should look at moving Gooden now. He and Howard replicate a position, and he has value.

Needing an inside player, the Mavs might be willing to give up VE for him and another player.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I wouldn't give up Van Ex and another player for Gooden. 
Remember last year when he was in the West he fair well, but didn't start to shine until he came East.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

If they got Kandi I'd move Gooden to the 3. He's young, quick, and athletic and can probably do a solid job at SF, much like KMart did 2 years ago. Howard doesn't play great D as it is and he'd be even worse at the 3. A big guy like Kandi or even Dale Davis would be great. TMac and Gaines have excellent size and skill in the backcourt so they should be fine there. However, I think it is time for guys like Steven Hunter and Sasser to step the hell up. This lineup would look great:

C-Hunter
PF-Howard
SF-Gooden
SG-TMac
PG-Gaines

That is the biggest starting lineup in the East. Anything less than a #4 seed is unacceptable.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> If they got Kandi I'd move Gooden to the 3. He's young, quick, and athletic and can probably do a solid job at SF, much like KMart did 2 years ago. Howard doesn't play great D as it is and he'd be even worse at the 3. A big guy like Kandi or even Dale Davis would be great. TMac and Gaines have excellent size and skill in the backcourt so they should be fine there. However, I think it is time for guys like Steven Hunter and Sasser to step the hell up. This lineup would look great:
> 
> C-Hunter
> ...


You're saying that the Nets, the Pistons, and the Pacers are the only ones who would be ahead of Orlando?

That means that Orlando has to beat out the Celtics, the Hornets, and the Sixers to make the 4th spot?

I'll say good signing of Juwan - when it is inked.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> You're saying that the Nets, the Pistons, and the Pacers are the only ones who would be ahead of Orlando?
> ...


:yes:. Actually, the only teams that are better than Orlando are NJ and Detroit. The Pacers continue to underachieve under Zeke and I don't expect things to change. The Celtics slipped a little bit last year and that might just continue this year. Banks was a nice addition but I'm not sure how much Toine really wants to be in Boston and vice versa. I'm not sold on them defensively either. I expect the Sixers to be right around #4,5,6. They had their chance a couple of years ago but the role players continue to get older and older. Maybe #4 was a bit high. Anything less than a #6 is unacceptable. Talent-wise, they are as good as any team in the East. Gaines and TMac will dominate smaller guards. Gooden is a shark on the boards and should become a very good defender at SF. Howard is a nice lowpost player and will get you 14 and 8. If Hunter can step up and become a force down low this team will go places.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

Solid move for the Magic. They did not have many other options in the free agent market this year, and Howard was the best option. I am a little wary about the length of the contract, 5 years. But we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> Solid move for the Magic. They did not have many other options in the free agent market this year, and Howard was the best option. I am a little wary about the length of the contract, 5 years. But we'll see how it goes.


I pretty much agree, but if they were to sign him for a short 2/3 year contract, they'd have to pay more than the (supposed) 4.9mil/year clip they're getting him at now. They still have room to sign a mid-level big man this way.

As for moving Gooden - I'd say no way. Not only does this guy have upside, but with Howard's reputation for *injuries* (and I use the term loosely), Orlando would be foolish to put all their Power Forward eggs in the Juwan Howard basket.

A lineup of Gaines, McGrady, Gooden, Howard, and (???) with Giricek coming off the bench would contend in the east, and if Howard gets injured you slip Giricek in the SLU, like they did last year.

Howard is only 30, had his best year since '98 last season, and if he stays healthy could be a great pick-up for Orlando.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> I wouldn't give up Van Ex and another player for Gooden.
> Remember last year when he was in the West he fair well, but didn't start to shine until he came East.


Come on... Mavs would do that trade in a New York minute. Not only was Gooden only half-way through his rookie season, but he wasn't getting a lot of PT. When he came to Orlando, he got the start and basically all the PT he could handle... that is why he started to shine, not just because he moved East.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

Howard will most likely be our center. Which still isn't good, but it's an upgrade from last year. Howard can't play SF, and contrary to what some people in this thread think, neither can Gooden. Believe me, Memphis tried it. They MIGHT try to make Gooden the center but I'm not sure if that would work either. And since they want him to develop, putting him on the bench isn't an option. Hmm.... if they get a decent center, is there a chance Howard won't start? 

You know, if Hill wasn't sitting on his lazy a$$ things would be much more simple:

PG: Gaines / Armstrong
SG: T-Mac / Giricek
SF: Hill / Garrity
PF: Gooden / Howard
C: ? / Hunter

Too bad that won't be happening..... this year.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>O-Town Playa</b>!
> 
> You know, if Hill wasn't sitting on his lazy a$$ things would be much more simple:


That is one of the most ignorant statements I have ever read.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

*Gooden a no-no at SF*

Hey as a Drew Gooden fan moving him to SF is a mistake, he has a nice thing going and excelled in Orlando(not the east in general), b/c they played him at PF. MEM played him at SF and started to forget about him as the season went on. In Orlando he got a chance to play consistent minutes and flourished. Howard is coming to this team so he needs to make the adjustment and play C. In the east he would get by with this and have Gaines/Giricek/Tmac filling up the 1/2/3. Maybe put gooden defensively at the C if howard cant handle it.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Gooden a no-no at SF*



> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> Hey as a Drew Gooden fan moving him to SF is a mistake, he has a nice thing going and excelled in Orlando(not the east in general), b/c they played him at PF. MEM played him at SF and started to forget about him as the season went on. In Orlando he got a chance to play consistent minutes and flourished. <b>Howard is coming to this team so he needs to make the adjustment and play C. In the east he would get by with this and have Gaines/Giricek/Tmac filling up the 1/2/3. Maybe put gooden defensively at the C if howard cant handle it.</b>



THAT would be ideal and then if they can still sign Kemp & a point guard that is not Vaughn or Armstrong......maybe Boykins - they would have a decent chance at that 4th seed!


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

With Gooden improving expect Orlando to be a contender next year.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Getting to the 4th seed its not much of a matter........getting out of the first round does matter.........I just hope they do better thna last year and hopefully Gooden wont play the SF..........


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Getting to the 4th seed its not much of a matter........getting out of the first round does matter.........I just hope they do better thna last year and hopefully Gooden wont play the SF..........


I can't see the magic NOT making it out of the first round next season unless there is some injuries..magic have a better team and should have no excuse of not making it out of round 1


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Come on... Mavs would do that trade in a New York minute. Not only was Gooden only half-way through his rookie season, but he wasn't getting a lot of PT. When he came to Orlando, he got the start and basically all the PT he could handle... that is why he started to shine, not just because he moved East.


That's true his minutes did improve his stats, and Dallas does need a bigman however, Nick is a major reason why Dallas is as good as they are. He may be there most clutch performer, he's a vet who gives them firepower off the bench. He's the type of player that can give you 40 of the bench in the playoffs!, *40 of the bench!*. That's incredible. I can't see Dallas giving up Nick and another player for a second year Drew Gooden. Definately not in a NY minute. :grinning:


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Man, Gabriel really screwed the Magic up didn't he? He did a great job accumulating cap space but after he traded Grant Hill for Chucky Atkins and Ben Wallace everything started to go down hill. Hill's injury status and Miller's trade have left them without a 3 and they've got no one on the roster who's going to play it. TMac can play the 3 but then they have no 2. What they need is for a guy like Keith Bogans to emerge so that they can move TMac to SF and keep Gooden at PF. Then who plays C? I don't know if Howard can play C. Gooden can't play C either. They need a guy like Steven Hunter to step up. However, if he start then where does Howard play. I'm glad I don't have to sort that mess out.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

If Tracy has to bump up Giricek should be able to fill the 2 guard void. He isn't your typical second year guy(26 years old) having played pro ball in Crotia. Between Bogans and Gaines one will emerge as a good role player, if not both. 

At center, the Magic dont have anyone outstanding or even anyone who's untouchable but Delclerq, Burke, and Hunter are all serviceable, plus playing in the East not having a big doesn't really hurt it only helps. Not only that but the East in small. I would be surprise to see Gooden and Howard in the game at the same time on opposite sides of the block.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> Man, Gabriel really screwed the Magic up didn't he? He did a great job accumulating cap space but after he traded Grant Hill for Chucky Atkins and Ben Wallace everything started to go down hill. Hill's injury status and Miller's trade have left them without a 3 and they've got no one on the roster who's going to play it. TMac can play the 3 but then they have no 2. What they need is for a guy like Keith Bogans to emerge so that they can move TMac to SF and keep Gooden at PF. Then who plays C? I don't know if Howard can play C. Gooden can't play C either. They need a guy like Steven Hunter to step up. However, if he start then where does Howard play. I'm glad I don't have to sort that mess out.


Gabriel didn't screw anything up. You can't blame Gabe for Grant Hill's re-occuring injuries. If Hill had ended up healthy, things would be a whole different story.

Howard and Gooden will play PF/C, and in the East, that is pretty much fine. Wallace plays C at 6'6", and even with Zo back, he is only 6'9".


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Howard and Gooden will play PF/C, and in the East, that is pretty much fine. Wallace plays C at 6'6", and even with Zo back, he is only 6'9".


I agree that Howard/Gooden will play PF/C, but it has nothing to do with Ben and Zo. Those two split four DPOY awards between them. They play down low because they are a force, their defensive equiped! Juwan will play down low by default.


----------

